# Too fat to tan??



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 11, 2006)

Anyone have any idea about tanning booths and the SSBBW. Can these businesses accomodate a larger frame? 
Its winter, feeling very pale, was curious about it.
Tnx,
-Le Ms. J


----------



## MisticalMisty (Dec 11, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Anyone have any idea about tanning booths and the SSBBW. Can these businesses accomodate a larger frame?
> Its winter, feeling very pale, was curious about it.
> Tnx,
> -Le Ms. J


I've heard of something called a supernova bed. Supposedly it's the size of a full size bed and will hold up to 600 lbs. I've never seen one in person..I have too many moles to tan on purpose.

you could also try the stand up tanning booths..I've heard some fat girls say they use those.

I would just call around!


----------



## JoyJoy (Dec 11, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Anyone have any idea about tanning booths and the SSBBW. Can these businesses accomodate a larger frame?
> Its winter, feeling very pale, was curious about it.
> Tnx,
> -Le Ms. J


 My friend (who is a little bigger than me) and I spent one summer a couple of years ago going to the tanning salong weekly and never had any trouble with standard-size beds. I'm 5'7" and a size 32.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Dec 11, 2006)

Most places have several kinds of beds, so I'd look around for what different tanning salons offered. I think it's a matter of asking what they have and trying things out before you sign up for anything.

I've been okay in most beds, although I don't close them all the way or my breasts touch the top. My last apartment complex had a tanning bed where the top piece was lowered down rather than being on a hinge. That was perfect for me. Plus, I feel awkward trying to get in and out of beds. Too much creaking for my liking.

I prefer the standing units. But, again, different places have different styles and sizes. The one I went to when getting ready for a friend's wedding had much more spacious standing booths. That salon closed, so I went to a different one for my wedding. I had to get into the booth sideways and even then it was a squeeze. Plus, there's the gravity issue.... what doesn't get tanned standing up that gets seen when you lie on the beach and things... well, have different effects from gravity. [Read: breasts hanging down vs. breasts under your armpit]


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 11, 2006)

Do you have stay still for a long time while standing up? It just sounds like a lot of time to spend in close quarters.

Oh why oh why can't I be in Florida for a long tanning weekend at the beach!


----------



## saucywench (Dec 11, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Do you have stay still for a long time while standing up? It just sounds like a lot of time to spend in close quarters.


If you've not tanned before, or recently, the max time you're supposed to tan the first time is 5 minutes. Any longer and you'll be a lobster. After the first time, I'd wait a few days before I went back--at least 48 hours.


----------



## missaf (Dec 12, 2006)

Yeah, you have to work up to it. I started on a lay-down tanning bed with 5 minutes, then every 48-72 hours we would increase it up by 30 seconds or so. Eventually I was going in for 15 minutes at a time. I was so dark it was awesome-- and no tan lines but where my fat lay kinda funny 

Mostly, I used the time to take a nap while waiting for my son to get done with his visitation, so I killed tow birds with one stone


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

See I wouldnt mind keeping a healthy glow in the winter. But Im affraid I will have white between my rolls. And I want to try a stand up booth. But once again... will I get white lines? Anyone have that prob?


----------



## missaf (Dec 12, 2006)

I kinda found a way to prop myself up, straightened my back against the bed, and lifted my belly kinda, so I didn't have lines too badly.


----------



## RedHotAva (Dec 12, 2006)

Can't we just be happy pale? For health's sake? Why age your skin on purpose? You should embrace your paleness and work the peaches and cream angle, or if you just want a little glow, try (very light!) bronzer!


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Can't we just be happy pale? For health's sake? Why age your skin on purpose? You should embrace your paleness and work the peaches and cream angle, or if you just want a little glow, try (very light!) bronzer!


I've embraced my pale ass for 25 years  never once paid someone to tan me. But I will admit I like how I look in the summer time with a tan. But living in Portland where the sun is gone like 7 months a year, it makes it hard  And I just want enough tan to look naturally healthy


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 12, 2006)

Well, I didn't get to the beach this summer because of work, so I just missed out on a little glow to brighten up my chai latte skin.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 12, 2006)

Even if I could tan, after Final Destination 3, I won't even try.


----------



## activistfatgirl (Dec 12, 2006)

thank god i'm going to florida for a few days in January--and this reminds me, I should really extend my trip a little bit longer.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 12, 2006)

OK AFG, I am officially jealous of you and your Florida trip and the fact that you have an amazing rack.

Rub it in why don'tcha! (the trip, I mean)


----------



## Buffie (Dec 12, 2006)

The vertical beds are awesome and you can usually have some nice color going for 10 or 11 minutes once a week. 

Neutrogena makes a spray-on self-tanner that works incredibly well and if you use a little bit of both, you'll probably be happy with the results. 

There are some benefits to a little sun exposure. UVB rays help your body produce Vitamin D, which plays a part in bone health. I've also read that exposure to sun light helps fight some types of mild depression.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Right you are Buffie. People who have lack of sun exposure have a tendancy to suffer more from depression. SO I think I will try one of the vertical beds.


----------



## Buffie (Dec 12, 2006)

Do it Do it! I hope you like it. =)

Here's a few of my favorite tanning tips - 

Exfoliate and load on the moisturizer before you bake. (Get an extra color boost by applying a self-tanning moisturizer.)

Ask for an extra towel to stand on or stand on top of your flippy-flops while in the booth. (I don't know how likely it is to get athlete's foot from the vertical beds, or if its even possible, but no need to take chances, right?)

Wear eye protection always always always!

Make sure to put extra sunscreen on your face, neck and lips. 

If you use a standard tanning bed, take Clorox wipes with you because gawd only knows how well they really clean those beds between each person. Wipe down all the surfaces and dry them with a towel before hopping in.


----------



## KuroBara (Dec 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Do it Do it! I hope you like it. =)
> 
> Here's a few of my favorite tanning tips -
> 
> Exfoliate and load on the moisturizer before you bake. (Get an extra color boost by applying a self-tanning moisturizer.)


 
I do the same thing to chickens, except with olive oil.


----------



## BigCutieSasha (Dec 12, 2006)

Buffie said:


> Do it Do it! I hope you like it. =)
> 
> Here's a few of my favorite tanning tips -
> 
> ...


Good tips!! I wouldnt have thought of many of those.


----------



## moonvine (Dec 12, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Can't we just be happy pale? For health's sake? Why age your skin on purpose? You should embrace your paleness and work the peaches and cream angle, or if you just want a little glow, try (very light!) bronzer!




Word. I stay out of the sun when possible and wear 45 SPF sunscreen at all times, and I look 15 years younger than I am I have beautiful white skin.


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 13, 2006)

Ditto what Ava and Moonvine said. I don't understand why some perceive tans as "healthy" looking. I just worry about the person's skin! A lot of people end up wrinkled like a prune way before their time.


----------



## Shala (Dec 13, 2006)

Well I can't really tan....ever. I will always be a pale redhead. But to answer the original question, I used to work part-time in a nail salon/tanning salon. One night after closing, I thought I'd try out the bed just to see if I fit. I'm 5'10" and 300 lbs. I did fit but it was VERY close so if you are claustrophobic I wouldn't do it.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 13, 2006)

For me, living in semi-darkness part of the year, tanning really helps me feel good. I don't care of my skin changes color or not (I get a little glow, not a lot, because I'm too busy to go often) but laying there with the "sun" on my face feels soooooo good when it's cold, dark, and yucky outside.


----------



## rainyday (Dec 13, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Can't we just be happy pale? For health's sake? Why age your skin on purpose? You should embrace your paleness and work the peaches and cream angle, or if you just want a little glow, try (very light!) bronzer!



Sure beats the chemotherapy look!


----------



## Buffie (Dec 13, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Ditto what Ava and Moonvine said. I don't understand why some perceive tans as "healthy" looking. I just worry about the person's skin! A lot of people end up wrinkled like a prune way before their time.



You have to understand, there are different sorts of 'pale'. There's the beautiful milky white pale that looks like a pearl. It's gorgeous. Nicole Kidman is a good example of pale done right. 

Then there's the other kind of pale. The kind that I have... the yellow-ish, cold-fish variety. It might work for someone else, but it doesn't work for my personal self. I don't feel like *I* look great pale.

Some girls, like me, we make a minor alteration to the things we don't dig about ourselves and it makes us feel better.

Sure, there are extremes. I've seen some roasted, leathery skin sitting next to me in the tanning salon. But those are the people who probably have memberships to multiple salons and go 10 or 12 times a week. Or they have their own bake-beds and they sleep in them, literally. Correct me if I'm wrong, but I don't think anyone here is striving for that look.

I also don't think anyone here is bagging on pale skin. Some of us simply prefer ourselves in different shades. No one is saying that one is better than the other. 

View attachment kidman-nicole-photo-nicole-kidman-6200947.jpg


----------



## Tooz (Dec 13, 2006)

I was thinking about trying it, too-- I am unable to use self-tanner effectively because of my skin's undertones.  So it's the real thing or nothing at all for me.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Dec 13, 2006)

Yep and in the scheme of things? If you have an otherwise low cancer risk lifestyle? Tanning in moderation's probably not so bad. It's at least a much more controlled environment than sitting on a beach with our depleted ozone layer.

Lots of people overdo it, but then lots of people overdo lots of things.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 14, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Ditto what Ava and Moonvine said. I don't understand why some perceive tans as "healthy" looking. I just worry about the person's skin! A lot of people end up wrinkled like a prune way before their time.



_
I am one of those who has never had a tan, and never will. The ol' English-Irish-Scots blood just does not allow it to happen. But I do fully understand and appreciate that the warmth and light feels downright good, especially during the depths of winter. I can't pull it off...even a few minutes in a booth causes me to get lobster red and puts me in a LOT of pain.

For those of you who can manage it without blistering...good for you! Enjoy!
But for someone like myself, I have to face the fact that I am never going to have that sun kissed look. And I embrace my pallor!_







_This picture was taken this past March. I was actually a little flushed, as I had just come back from a brisk walk. But you get the idea._


----------



## Santaclear (Dec 15, 2006)

Buffie said:


> You have to understand, there are different sorts of 'pale'. There's the beautiful milky white pale that looks like a pearl. It's gorgeous. Nicole Kidman is a good example of pale done right.
> Then there's the other kind of pale. The kind that I have... the yellow-ish, cold-fish variety. It might work for someone else, but it doesn't work for my personal self. I don't feel like *I* look great pale.
> Some girls, like me, we make a minor alteration to the things we don't dig about ourselves and it makes us feel better.



Well, go ahead and get a tan then, Buffie! I for one am sure I'd find you just as gorgeous without one. If you were my girlfriend I'd pressure you not to do it since I'd worry about you getting cancer (or wrinkly - my last gf was/is gorgeous but pretty wrinkly for her age 'cos of sun worship.)

As for different kinds of pale, my own skin has some orange and green in it. I never get a tan, but people (female people) tell me I have good skin so I probably do.


----------



## lemmink (Dec 15, 2006)

I always thought you looked perfectly tanned, Buffie!


----------



## kenzie_kutie (Dec 15, 2006)

BigCutieSasha said:


> See I wouldnt mind keeping a healthy glow in the winter. But Im affraid I will have white between my rolls. And I want to try a stand up booth. But once again... will I get white lines? Anyone have that prob?



Hey Sasha! yeah, i usually go to the tanning salon in the winters, and i get the white lines lol.. its annoying as hell! like, right between my side and back rolls, and where my butt and back connect, theres always a white line there. but i dont like to be pasty so i deal with it lol. and make sure u use a lot of mosturizer on ur face after ur done tanning!


----------



## GPL (Dec 15, 2006)

RedHotAva said:


> Can't we just be happy pale? For health's sake? Why age your skin on purpose? You should embrace your paleness and work the peaches and cream angle, or if you just want a little glow, try (very light!) bronzer!



You are right, Ava.
Redhaired girls are the example of being able to looking great with a pale skin.
I dont get it why people using a tanningbed everyday. You have to see how they look like when they are about 50 years of age. They will look like 90 year old grannies. Gimme a natural Ava instead of those overtanned girls! But please notice that sun is needfull for your health.

GPL.


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 15, 2006)

_I know that some sun is good for your health, but there are those of us who cannot even do that. I have an extremely mild form of XP...which was diagnosed after I went for a doctor's visit after getting deathly ill from a bout of sun exposure. Prior to this I did try to use tanning booths, but that was agonizing. 

I do try to take supplements to compensate for the lack of vitamin D. During the warmer weather I do go moon-bathing...that's as close as I will get to a day at the beach! I suppose that makes me a child of the Moon._


----------



## LillyBBBW (Dec 15, 2006)

KuroBara said:


> I do the same thing to chickens, except with olive oil.



I did that to my hair once and had to wear a turban for a year.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Dec 15, 2006)

I can't stay out in the sun too long, less I get another bout with heat exhaustion.  

I just didn't get to go out to the beach at all this summer and now I'm just feeling very pale. I'm definately more lait than cafe on my normally cafe au lait complexion right now.

I did check out some tanning places in the hood, but they just kinda freaked me out. There is something skeezy about it; well the one that I looked into, I guess. That is just me. Maybe its the late hours that they operate that make it seem less than reputable

Moon bathing sounds exciting and very sensual. Any requirements for that?


----------



## MoonGoddess (Dec 15, 2006)

The Obstreperous Ms. J said:


> Moon bathing sounds exciting and very sensual. Any requirements for that?




_No requirements at all! I bring a blanket and lay it on a hillside facing directly at the Moon. I myself prefer to be sky-clad (nude), but you can just lie there in any state of dress/undress you prefer. This isn't really do-able during the cold weather, but in the spring/summer/early fall it's an incredible experience._


----------

